# AC contoler for 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE



## Joeiris (Jan 4, 2006)

I just purchased a 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE and noticed the AC controler only works on the 4th level position? The air blows cold, but it's loud. The other prior 3 positions are completely dead. What to do. Does anyone have an answer?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

The answer is search, it's the blower resistor and it's easy to replace.


----------



## Joeiris (Jan 4, 2006)

*Blower resistor*



Kindfiend said:


> The answer is search, it's the blower resistor and it's easy to replace.



OK, I'll do that. Have no idea where to find it, but I'll start checking.
Someone else told me the same thing, but he wasn't sure if they had resistors.
He's works on trucks.

Thanks for your help!

Joe


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

The blower resistor is located in the passenger footwell on the outside wall. Removal and replacement is less than ten minutes with a phillips head screwdriver.

I ordered one from Greg V at Mossy Nissan. The new resistor may look slightly different from the one you are replacing, they modified the design slightly.


----------



## Joeiris (Jan 4, 2006)

*I found it and repaired it after 2 trys*

I went ahead and purchased a new resistor from the dealer and , while I was there, pulled out the connector from the one already on the car and connected to the new one w/o putting it in the casing. It lasted about a 1/2 hr. until it didn't work anymore. I thought maybe I had another problem.

I spoke with a Nissan tech and he said that it needed to be in the casting for it will eventually burn, for in the casing it is kept cool with the fan blower.

*Now you tell me*. So I went to a junk yard and pulled out another resistor for the price of $5.00 (I had to really negotiate with this guy). I put it on (made sure it was in its casing this time), and it worked and still working to this time.

So, the moral of this story is...If you're going to change a resistor for this vehicle and if it's in a casing, make sure when replacing it, replace it in its casing.

Thank you all for your inputs.

Joe


----------



## Electric Geek (Jun 23, 2004)

hah ya.. i just replaced mine a few weeks back..

spent 25 bucks @ nissan parts

and put it in before i started the fan.. good thing i didnt get too eager to try it before putting in the case.


----------



## Joeiris (Jan 4, 2006)

*Map/Baro Switch Solenoid valve*

This is what the trouble shoot code is telling me. My engine light is on and when testing the car with the computer, I'm getting a P1105 reading which is indicating the Map/Baro Switch Solenoid valve is *upset*.

Ok, what do I do now?? 
Does anybody here have an idea???


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Joeiris said:


> This is what the trouble shoot code is telling me. My engine light is on and when testing the car with the computer, I'm getting a P1105 reading which is indicating the Map/Baro Switch Solenoid valve is *upset*.
> 
> Ok, what do I do now??
> Does anybody here have an idea???
> ...


Joe,
please repost this as a separate new thread, you should then get some replies.


----------

